# Sick/injured? pleco, help :(



## Smashey (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello all. I recently just took a 8" pleco from someone who couldnt keep it anymore. This was 4 days ago. I didnt notice anything wrong with him when i took it. 

Last night, I noticed some pretty unsightly discoloration on his belly when he was sucked up against the glass. 

Today, it looks even worse. Looks like the skin has actually peeled off. There is still a flap of skin just hanging there. 

Ive never really had any tank problems in the 3-4 years ive had my tank. Not sure what this is or what to do. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Im worried about him, and if its contagious, the rest of my fish.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Pull your filter carbon and add API Melafix. It's an antibacterial natural fish remedy and will help his wound heal. Do you think it is just a wound, or do you think it is something else? I'm guessing it's just a wound from something he did.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

what size tank is he in.
what kind of filtration does your tank have
what is your maintenance schedule on the tank 
tank perimeters?


----------



## Smashey (Jan 8, 2011)

I will try the melafix. Really no clue if its an injury or not. Ive never seen anything like it. I was thinking maybe he was sucking on the heater, and maybe stayed there and got burnt.

Right now hes in a 30 gallon (i think). Its my first tank. Its been running for probably 3 years, and my fish are long overdue for an upgrade. It is way overstocked. I run a whisper 20-40, and a whisper 30. I do partial changes weekly. And once a month i clean off the decor. Never once had a sick fish until now. 









I just picked up a 90 gallon acrylic from craiglist that came with everything. So excited. Thats where this pleco came from. It was used as a cichlid tank and he was the only pleco. Gave the cichlids to a store, and brought him home to keep him in the 90 when i get it running. Just gonna take some time because im remodeling the room before i set it up.









Well im rambling. I will try the melafix and let you know if he survives.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

yes way over stocked if you had not mentioned the 90 gallon i would of suggested re homing some of your fish, with an injury and your stock i would up your water changed to 20% daily until you get them moved over, it does look like it could be a heater burn.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plenty of good clean water will help. Add meds to keep any infections down, but you need to daily water changes till you get the bigger tank set up.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If it's a heater burn it would be a good idea to but a guard on your heater so he doesn't do it again. It could have happened before you got him and it's only showing more now because the damaged skin has started to peel as it heals.


----------



## Smashey (Jan 8, 2011)

Thankyou for the advice all. He survived through it and is regaining color on his belly. He will be very happy once his new home has finished cycling. 

Thanks again.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad to hear that.


----------

